# Who's Watching the Twins Game Today?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A day like today make working out of the home worthwhile. Who else is watching live? Twins start in a couple minutes.....hard to believe it's postseason already!!!

Go TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Got it on the Radio!!

Strike One!!

Go Twins!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Strikeout


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Strikeout, 6-3 putout.....gonna be a long day for those A's batters


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> Strikeout, 6-3 putout.....gonna be a long day for those A's batters


gonna get tired running around the bases
:lol:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

2-1 twins are closing the gap. White with Homer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bartlett got a double to lead off the 8th........giddeyup!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nothing......... :******:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn Frank Thomas......I knew we shoulda signed him instead of Batista!!! Oh well, lets see the finish first!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I've said it all year.. NEVER PITCH JESSE CRAIN!!!! :******:

He is the worst reliever in Twins history...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

We'll get 'em in Oakland...Twins STILL in 4.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would rather see Crain in middle relief and Neshak in set up or late innings!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Very frustrating game...... :evil:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

djleye said:


> I would rather see Crain in middle relief and Neshak in set up or late innings!!


Reyes, Rincon, Neshek, even Perkins, Heck i would rather have Terry Mulholland than Crain on the mound in mid relief....Crain has been a boner wrecker all year in big games.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Evidently you guys didn't watch the replay of the pitch Thomas hit off Crain.....it was a good pitch....Thomas just went down and got it.The one off Santana was a hitters pitch....yet no one is critisizing Santana for giving up that one.And Thomas missed another one off Santana by a few feet. :eyeroll:

What the Twins need to do is pitch Thomas like NL teams pitch Bonds....walk him if no one is on base and it isn't the 8 or 9 inning.He is so slow he can't score from second on a hit or third on a fly ball.Why let him beat you????


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


> boner wrecker


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Evidently you guys didn't watch the replay of the pitch Thomas hit off Crain.....it was a good pitch....


Thats exactly it... You dont give guys like Thomas big Meat balls to launch out the park.. He's going to be aggressive with pitches like that. he needs to be able to keep the hitter thinking and Crain is worthless at that..Crain should be pitching batting practice.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I meant Thomas hit a pitchers pitch off Crain and a hitters pitch off Santana....Santana made the mistake,not Crain.Crain doesn't deserve that kind of critizisism....Santana does.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

There were so many people that said that you can't miss either side with Frank. I disagree. If you are going to miss with him you need to miss away. He can gat around on any of thos einside pitches. Yea, he might muscle a single away but he does not hit as many homers away as he does on the inside misses.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Crain has pitched well the second half of the season. Frank Thomas, although he didn't hit for "power" in september, has gotten on some incredible streaks this season for going beyond the warning track.

Johan will not have to pitch again in this series. Twinks in 4!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Contrary to what was said above.....Smalls is right.....Crain has pitched well.....he has allowed one run in 22 appearances since Aug. 10.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Doesn't someone need to be the scapegoat??????

When interviewed yesterdayJohan pretty much put all the blame on the batters, talking about how Zito didn't have his good stuff and they just couldn't do anything with it. If somebody read Santana's comments and not listened to them, it probably would have sounded pretty bad.

Personally I haven't been a big fan of Crain all year, but he has performed pretty well as of late. Regardless, having my preconceived feelings already it was real easy to blame it on him. Would have much rather had somebody else in the game, who knows it might have turned out the same. ......but maybe not.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

HEY GUYS! LESS THAN AN HOUR TIL GAMETIME.

PUT THIS ONE BEHIND US, AND THEY CAN STILL TAKE THE SERIES. THIS TEAM IS ALL ABOUT BEATING THE ODDS!!!

JOIN US ON THE "GAME TWO" THREAD.

GO TWINS!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yup it's over......the pirahanna lineup is in today.....Tynor replacing Nevins at DH......4 speedsters in a row.....get them on base manufacture some runs for BOOF.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Crain has pitched well......


You guys are making me laugh!! HAve you been watching the Twins all year or just since the all star break?

Anyways its game time...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Madison....read ALL I said...."Contrary to what was said above.....Smalls is right.....Crain has pitched well.....he has allowed one run in 22 appearances since Aug. 10."

Does this say all year????


----------

